# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  neck , trap , shoulder pain all connected

## Larrydalobster

For the past 5 months I have been getting pain starting at my neck that runs down my shoulder blade and into my shoulder, I got an MRI and it showed nothing. Also when the pain comes my neck muscles and traps become very stiff. Could this be a pinched nerve causing the muscles to contract and radiating pain down to the shoulders or is it more likely an overuse problem from doing heavy rows, anybody have similar symptoms

----------


## almostgone

If your C spine imaging looked good and there are no signs of nerve impingement or weakness from radiculopathy, I would start with some massage therapy and possibly PT if warranted.

----------

